# White River-Sudbury route



## Twin Star Rocket (Oct 22, 2012)

Does it still use RDCs? With the MALAHAT out of service on Vancouver Island, I guess this is the last VIA route using them.

What overnight accommodations are available near the depots in both towns?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes the White River train still uses RDC.

Lots of choices for hotels in the Sudbury area but downtown and close to the the VIA Station there's a Quality Inn, Best Western and Days Inn. (remember if you're connecting to/from the Canadian, it stops in Sudbury Jct. several miles and a taxi ride away)

I know of two motels in White River: The White River Motel and the Continental Motel. Both are out along the Trans Canada Highway and a mile or so from the VIA Station. Make sure you have a reservation as White River is a popular overnight stop along the TCH.


----------



## OBS (Oct 25, 2012)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Yes the White River train still uses RDC.
> 
> Lots of choices for hotels in the Sudbury area but downtown and close to the the VIA Station there's a Quality Inn, Best Western and Days Inn. (remember if you're connecting to/from the Canadian, it stops in Sudbury Jct. several miles and a taxi ride away)
> 
> I know of two motels in White River: The White River Motel and the Continental Motel. Both are out along the Trans Canada Highway and a mile or so from the VIA Station. Make sure you have a reservation as White River is a popular overnight stop along the TCH.


Also if staying at WR motel, let them know you are arriving by train, they like to know. They also will be happy to transport you to/from train if you let them know...


----------

